# Our Chocolate Update



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just an update on our recent family addition, "Hershey" . She's doing excellent at housebreaking and basic obedience training. 8) 

Ordered her a life vest today and we can't wait to get her in the boat, water, and camping. :mrgreen: 

What a joy it is to once again have a dog back in the house. Coming home from work, well it's unconditional love... :wink:  :wink:


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Cute pup!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I want a new puppy!

8)


----------

